# Any recommendations on banks, lawyers, accountants in Portugal?



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Bom dia everyone. My wife and I are planning to relocate to Portugal from metropolitan Washington, DC in April 2023. We are in need of all the usual things: a good real estate agent (in our target areas of Ericeira, Porto and Coimbra), a good lawyer (who speaks English), an accountant. Any and all recommendations are welcome and appreciated. Obrigado, Jose


----------



## Randombeachgoer (4 mo ago)

Hi there. I've been in Lisbon for 4 years. Originally from LA. In terms of banks they are all pretty bad and expect alot of bureaucracy. For an accountant try Andrew Kennard at HK Consulting. 


+351 213 190 090
[email protected] 

What type of lawyer are you looking for?


----------



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Randombeachgoer said:


> Hi there. I've been in Lisbon for 4 years. Originally from LA. In terms of banks they are all pretty bad and expect alot of bureaucracy. For an accountant try Andrew Kennard at HK Consulting.
> 
> 
> +351 213 190 090
> ...


Looking for a lawyer who can assist us with a home purchase when we are prepared to execute our move. Who can make sure we are getting a good, fair, transparent contract and are not being taken advantage of. Thank you for the insight on the banking situation as well as the recommendation for an accountant. I appreciate it.


----------



## Randombeachgoer (4 mo ago)

Apologies for the delay. For a lawyer try: 

Sara Sousa Rebolo
[email protected]
M. +351912563047

She's an excellent attorney. She's based in Lisbon. Sorry, I don't have any contacts in Porto.


----------



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Randombeachgoer said:


> Apologies for the delay. For a lawyer try:
> 
> Sara Sousa Rebolo
> [email protected]
> ...





Randombeachgoer said:


> Apologies for the delay. For a lawyer try:
> 
> Sara Sousa Rebolo
> [email protected]
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate your recommendation and will reach out to her.


----------



## Jose Cruz (12 mo ago)

Randombeachgoer said:


> Hi there. I've been in Lisbon for 4 years. Originally from LA. In terms of banks they are all pretty bad and expect alot of bureaucracy. For an accountant try Andrew Kennard at HK Consulting.
> 
> 
> +351 213 190 090
> ...


Apologize for the delayed response. Am seeking an immigration lawyer. My wife is a German passport holder and I am a US citizen so we plan to apply under the Family Reunification program for myself. Really need guidance on getting a NIF and opening a Portuguese bank account as well as securing a Family Reunification appointment. Any names, contact info you may be able to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joao.goncalves (3 mo ago)

Jose Cruz said:


> Bom dia everyone. My wife and I are planning to relocate to Portugal from metropolitan Washington, DC in April 2023. We are in need of all the usual things: a good real estate agent (in our target areas of Ericeira, Porto and Coimbra), a good lawyer (who speaks English), an accountant. Any and all recommendations are welcome and appreciated. Obrigado, Jose


Hi Jose, I'm currently taking care of mortgages, insurances and real estate in Portugal.
We're specialists on foreign clients with several years of experience.
We don't charge for our services and try to provide all the information necessary for your transition here.
We have the only "one stop shop" in Portugal and we cover 100% of the Portuguese territory. 
Check us out at portugalmortgage.pt and schedule a call to see our way of work. You'll like it 👌 
KR, Joao Goncalves


----------

